
JMESPath – a query language for JSON - kolev
http://jmespath.org/
======
kolev
This actually originated in boto.

------
cultureulterior
Is this compatible with jq?

~~~
kolev
This tool [0], which accompanies JMESPath, is simply amazing!

[0]
[https://github.com/jmespath/jmespath.terminal](https://github.com/jmespath/jmespath.terminal)

